# Anyone else from Florida?



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm curious as to who else is in Florida.

We are in the West Palm Beach area of Florida.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I am in The Brandon/Riverview Area.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I lived in Miami until 11 months ago.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

what lovely babies. they are so cute at that age.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

lol... I love the name Fluffy for a hairless!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Look at how much they have grown


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are so cute!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

We named the little guy at the top of the last set of pics today.

Jinxy Chocolini

Jinx because they were born on Friday the 13th & he is the comic so hijinks was aslo very fitting. The Chocolini was my daughter's idea because the light fuzz he has is kinda chocolate in color & he is bald on top like most Italian men we've known have become as they matured. (no offense meant toward the "Paisans" on the list.

The big boy of the litter has been called Rex since early on because of his size.

OK... two more names to go the the blondies. One is a runt by comparison, but by gosh that is the feistiest one in the group.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

the little runt should be scrappy....cuz it may be little but its scrappy


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww such sweet little babies


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

We live in the Tampa Bay area.  Cuties they are!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they're gorgeous! <3


----------



## Animalhouse (Oct 15, 2007)

aww How cute! 

We live in The Tampa Bay Area too!!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww cuties


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

The little black one looks like a mouse!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

man,if only I were closer,I'm in Ga


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh such adorable little babies!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im not form Florida but i think for spring break our family is going to go to Disney World  im excited. Or maybe where we went last year with a bunch of friends. Mazatlan Mexico. Its awsome there 8)


----------

